# Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...



## Fischfabi96 (1. Januar 2008)

Hi

War am Freitag den 29.12.2007 mit der Forelle von Heikendorf raus...

Alles super gewesen. Bei der 7 oder 8 Drift fing ich dann einen Dorsch, welcher ganz vorne gehakt war. Als er dann an Bord war, löste sich der Haken aus seinem Maul und schoß plötzlich los, genau in meinen Daumen.

Naja, was machen!?

Raus ziehen war zu schwer, bzw. tat zu doll weh.

Durchschieben und abkneifen? - War auch nicht möglich, dafür hat der Haken einfach zu tief drinn gesessen.

Also, war der Käpt. der Forelle so lieb und hat mich und meine Freundin nach Laboe gefahren. Waren in der Außenförde, also nicht so weit raus.

Von dort aus gings mit nem Taxi nach Heikendorf und dann mit dem Auto in die Uniklinik nach Kiel.

Haben die echt gut gemacht da. Schön rausgeschnitten und prima vernäht....

Also, immer schön vorsichtig seinen.

Besonderer Dank nochmal für alle die an diesem Tag mit an Bord waren und an den Käpt. War lieb von euch.#6

Ach ja, hab den nächsten Tag schon wieder geangelt... was solls!


----------



## Bier (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

autsch 

vlt könnte der thread ja dazu genutzt werden, dass alle boadies ihre angelunfälle posten! *G*

jute besserung an die hand!


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Habe ne ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich nach dem Angeln die Ruten zusammengemacht und die Montagen immer weitmöglichst drangelassen.

Wollte dann die Karpfenrute in den Ständer stellen, das Blei von der Selbsthakmontage hing irgendwo, spannte sich und kam dann mit voller Wucht angeflogen.
Blei traf mich nicht, aber der Karpfenhaken saß im Zeigefinger.

Nach langem eigenständigen Rumdoktoren musste ich dann auch ins Krankenhaus und es rausschneiden lassen. Tat nicht weh und ging Ruck-Zuck.

Was habe ich daraus gelernt ? Seitdem mache ich nach dem Angeln immer alle Haken/Vorfächer/Kunstköder ab und verwahre diese sicher


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Shit sieht krass aus. Gute Besserungen.


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

schmerzhafte erfahrung so nen drilling im daumen


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

wow wie hast du den haken so tief in deinen finger bekommen?!


lg


----------



## Fischfabi96 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> wow wie hast du den haken so tief in deinen finger bekommen?!
> 
> 
> lg


 
Keine Ahnung. |kopfkrat

Hab mich selber erschrocken... aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie sich Fische fühlen!


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Son scharfen Haken haste schnell im Finger und selber dran rumbohren brauchste nicht bekommste nicht ab wenn der Wiederhaken im Fleisch sitzt!


----------



## Kaljan (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> wow wie hast du den haken so tief in deinen finger bekommen?!
> 
> 
> lg



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil :q

Ich hatte auch so einen unfall, doch war bei weitem nicht so schlimm.
Das war beim karpfenangeln, ich hol eine rute rein und merke einen wiederstand, war ein hänger oder so, dachte ich mir.
Dann als ich die montage eingeholt habe, sah ich, dass sich 2 montage vertüdeln haben, die schnur war so unter spannung, da konntest du ein schönes lied spielen :q
also ich erst geguckt an was es lag und gleich gesehen, dass der haken von der einen rute, die noch draußen war, mit der schnur von meiner eingeholten ruten festhing.
also ich versucht den haken zu lösen und in dem moment, als es gelöst war, schoss die selbsthakmontage mit einer hochen geschwindigkeit wieder zurück ins wasser. 
Mein zeigerfinger wurde regelrecht mitgezogen.
da war so ne kraft hinter, dass ich mit mühe und not noch an land halten konnte, zum glück war ich mit nem kollegen da und er konnte mich befreien |uhoh: . 
Der haken war recht tief drine, doch ich konnte ihn leicht lösen #t 
da hatte ich verdammt glück... 

mfG Kaljan


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Da Klappen meine Zehnägel hoch wenn ich das lese|scardie:. Bin bis jetzt immer gut davon gekommen,mir sind die dinger  nach hängern schon ein paar haarscharf an der Birne vorbei gezischt


----------



## aichi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Habe mir mal einen 1er Aalhaken in den großen Zeh eingetreten. er saß dann so tief dass ich ihn nicht rausziehen konnte und zum durchdrücken war der Zehennagel im Weg. Also bin ich dann ins Krankenhaus die mich dann alle nett anschmunzelten|rolleyes und dann den Haken entfernten. Das war nämlich um 11 Uhr abends.


----------



## krombacher84 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

 Ist denn noch niemandem das witzige Elefantenkissen aufgefallen... LOL... 

Ich fühle mit dir. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich in ähnlicher Situation mit nem Aalhaken. Da dachte ich auch den krieg ich selber wieder aus dem Finger. Dem war aber nicht so. Auch ich musste ins Krankenhaus. An den Schmerz kann ich mich aber noch gut erinnern... 

Gute Besserung #h

Gruß, Laslo


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Gute Besserung!!#6

Auf den neuen Pilkern sind doch, wenn sie neu sind, immer diese Gummischläuche über die Drillinge gezogen. Ich habe mal versucht, die mit den Zähnen abzuknabbern. Dabei habe ich mir einen Drilling durch die Lippe gezogen. Seid dem schneide ich die lieber runter, bevor ich auf dem Wasser bin. :q Piecings sind nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!#6
> 
> Auf den neuen Pilkern sind doch, wenn sie neu sind, immer diese Gummischläuche über die Drillinge gezogen. Ich habe mal versucht, die mit den Zähnen abzuknabbern. Dabei habe ich mir einen Drilling durch die Lippe gezogen. Seid dem schneide ich die lieber runter, bevor ich auf dem Wasser bin. :q Piecings sind nicht so mein Ding.


 

Ganz großes SORRY aber|muahah:. Tat bestimmt höllisch weh.


----------



## Örnie (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Hast aber auch auf nen süßen Elefanten-Kissen gelegen ... in der Klinik!
Da verzieht sich der Schmerz doch fast von ganz allein, oder!?

Wer den Schaden hat....
Grüße
Örnie


----------



## Der Wobbler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Uiiii Juuui Jui ! Sieht böse aus ! Gute Besserung ! Bei meinem Glück passiert mir sowas auch mal - deswegen habe ich - vom Stromkabel die Isoilierung abgemacht und stecke diese immer auf die Haken drauf ! Bisschen länger geschnitten - da brauch man sie nicht mit den Zähnen (Coasthunter!!!) abzuziehen !


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

ich hatte ma nen wobbler drilling im bein sitzen kam auch nicht so gut außerdem hatte mein bruder bereits nen aalhaken im kinn sitzen war auch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Ich soll dir vom Falk (war auch an Bord) viel grüße senden und gute Besserung.....|wavey:|wavey:

Natürlich von mir auch.......|wavey:


----------



## carphunterNRW (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Als ich mal bei einem Karpfen den haken entfernt habe, ist  mein Freund durch die Schnur gerannt und dann saß der haken mal eben ganz schön tief in meinem Daumen. Konnte ihn aber selber entfernen...hat geblutet wie Sau:c


----------



## Fischfabi96 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich soll dir vom Falk (war auch an Bord) viel grüße senden und gute Besserung.....|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Natürlich von mir auch.......|wavey:


 
Vielen Danke erstmal für Eure Besserungswünsche.

Danke nochmal an Falk ( hat ja auch schließlich den bösen Dorsch in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördert und anschließend ausgenommen... ) |supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Moin Moin
Erst mal Gute Besserung
Ich hatte auch mal eine Sch... Situation aufn Kutter.
Was großes an der Angel. Spitze bis zur Rolle Gebogen (so ungefär) kurz vor der oberfläche reist der Haken raus.Pilker wie ein Geschoß aus dem Wasser und ganz nah am Kopf von einen neugierigen vorbei. Hätte böse enden können.
vor allem weil eine unbeteidigte Persohn geschädigt worden wäre.

Habe miterlebt wie ein Alki beim ausholen einen am Ohr gehakt hatte und sich dann auch noch Beschwert hat.
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Waagemann (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Na dann mal gute Besserung das du bald wieder auf See kannst!
Es gibt ja Schonhaken für Fische...es wäre mal an der Zeit welche für Angler zu erfinden:m!Auf einer F&F DVD gibts auch einen Beitrag da rammt sich ein Östereicher einen Drilling voll ins Bein#t...und lacht dabei noch|bigeyes!

Petri Heil!


----------



## hans albers (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

moin,

gute besserung .. aua aua

hatte mal einen drillingshaken vom
wobbler beim angeln auf la palma
in den mittelfinger bekommen
(fisch zappelte beim abhaken wie verrückt,..
rumms ,war das ding drinnen..)
trotz widerhaken konnte ich den 
alleine wieder rausziehen
(eher der anblick war schlimmer als der schmerz)

wenn ich jedoch an so einige "promille-gesellen"
beim auswerfen auf dem kutter denke..

-mag man sich nicht vorstellen ,
wo der pilker alles landen könnte..|uhoh:

greetz
hans


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Gute Besserung...

Mir ist zum Glück sowas noch nicht passiert.... Habe es aber einmal erlebt, wie jemand beim Kutterangeln einen Haken vom Pilker in die Augenbraue bekommen hat... das was echt übel...
Neben dem Betroffenen stand jemand, der sich gedacht hat ich trinke den einen oder anderen Schnaps zu viel und gehe dann wieder raus zu angeln. Leider hat er nicht mehr so wirklich die Kontrolle gehabt holt schräg aus(was man ja eh nicht machen soll).Der Nebenmann war gerade am tütteln, und bekommt den Drilling in die Braue...|bigeyes

Eins sag ich euch,das war echt nicht schön anzuschauen....

Gruß #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Auuutsch... 

Aber nächsten Tag wieder los zu gehen ist genau die richtige Medizin- sehr gut :q


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



macmarco schrieb:


> Neben dem Betroffenen stand jemand, der sich gedacht hat ich trinke den einen oder anderen Schnaps zu viel und gehe dann wieder raus zu angeln. Leider hat er nicht mehr so wirklich die Kontrolle gehabt holt schräg aus(was man ja eh nicht machen soll).Der Nebenmann war gerade am tütteln, und bekommt den Drilling in die Braue.


 
Ich wüsste mit was ich weiter geangelt hätte wenn ich die arme Wurst gewesen wer. Pilker runter Besoffski ran und raus|gr:.


----------



## Hai2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

also ich finde du solltest dich mal nicht so anstellen der arme bernd... der saß doch perfekt um ihn mit ner zange wieder ausm Fleisch rauszudrehen, nur weil das n bisschen gepieckt hätte...


...nein quatsch sowas ist wirklich unschön und keinem zu wünschen... dir und allen anderen ein Gutes 2008 ohne "Selbsthakung"!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

ahhh...oh man, das hat weh getan....!

aber beim next mal, wenn dein freund nachaufnahmen macht, soll er das makro einschalten:m|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Mal so am Rande:
Auf einem Angelkutter hier in Burgstaaken hat mal ein Angler ner Frau den Drilling voll in den Oberschenkel gezogen.
Die Frau haben sie ins Ruderhaus gebracht um den Drilling zu ziehen und die Wunde zu versorgen.
Als sie so breitbeinig dort saß kam ihr besoffener Kerl in`s Ruderhaus und wollte dem Käpt`n an die Wäsche weil er dachte der Käpt`n wolle seine Frau vernaschen |uhoh:


----------



## Jens0883 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Mir ist schonmal etwas ähnliches passiert. Zum Glück war´s nur ein kleiner Drilling von einem Wobbler. Dumm war nur, dass der Fisch noch am anderen Drilling hing und mein Kumpel zur Krönung in die Schnur gelaufen ist. Hab mich dann mit nem Messer und einer Zange selber operiert.
Gruss Jens


----------



## dogfish (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Moin Fabi,

böse Sache ist das, gute Besserung und ein schönes 2008 ohne weitere Selbsthakung. Denk nur dran, immer orderntlich desinfizieren #g (vielleicht bei Frank?) oder frag mal meinen Sohn.
Gruß Achim


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

uha .... shit happens .... #t
hatte zwar auch schon so manchen Haken mal im Finger, aber zum Glück nie soooo tief ...
ich denke das wird schnell verheilen und dann nix wie ran wieder an die Dorsche ... :m


----------



## BennyO (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Oh Mensch das hört sich ja schrecklich an.
Zum Glück hate ich das selber noch nicht.
Sowas habe ich aber vor ca. 3 Monaten auf einem Kutter mitbekommen.
Wir staden mit Man im Heck. PLatz war genug. Mein Nebenmann warf aus und beförderte seinen Pilker direkt in das Auge seines Hintermannes.
Der Kapitain musste direkt nen Notarzt rufen. Der Angler wurde mit nem Schiff an Land gebracht und sofort operiert. Zum Glück konnte er sein Augenlicht behlten.

Deswegen sag ich immer:
Immer schön aufpassen....


----------



## powercat (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

dorschfestival laboe 2002 gab`s da auch so ne sache...

da hat sich ein schwabe auf der forelle den drilling beim anlanden seines dorsches durch die lippe gehauen.......und der fisch war noch dran.
nach abknipsens des hakenschenkels und versogen des fisches ....und dem fänger, war dann alles recht schnell und gott sei dank recht unblutig vorbei!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



powercat schrieb:


> dorschfestival laboe 2002 gab`s da auch so ne sache...
> 
> da hat sich ein schwabe auf der forelle den drilling beim anlanden seines dorsches durch die lippe gehauen.......und der fisch war noch dran.
> 
> ...





Sorry für das Off Topic, aber mußte sein!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Hausmarke (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

das tat bestimmt weh....das nächste mal biste schlauer und machst den bügel der rolle auf


----------



## k1ng (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Also ich habe auch schon mit 13-14 Jahren 2 mal einen Haken im daumen gehabt, es war brutal. Im Krankenhaus wurde Eisspray draufgemacht und rausgezogen mit einer Zange.

Mein Spruch : Da weiss man, dass man noch lebt !!!


----------



## jens1970 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

tut mächtig weh so was hatte mal nen drilling im unterarm den merkst du dann bei jeder bewegung bis in die fingerspitzen unschöne sache aber so was passiert einem nur eunmal hoffe ich


----------



## keilerkopf (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Hmm, habe mir das mal durchgelesen, habe da auch noch das eine oder andere Highlight...
1. Ein betrunkener Sportsfreund, der sich bereits vor der Ausfahrt mit dem Boot verletzt hat. Er wollte sein Filetiermesser zücken, hat er auch geschafft, nur dummerweise hatte er seine andere Hand im Weg. Hat sich den kompletten Handteller aufgeschnitten und dabei wohl ein ziemlich großes Blutgefäß getroffen. Hat  jedenfalls geblutet wie ein Schwein. Echt kein Witz, das volle Programm, mit Krankenwagen und fast verblutet und so. Fing großartig an der Tag, das ganze Vordeck war rot...
2. Einer, der das mit den Seekrankheitspillen falsch verstanden hat. Dem Knaben ging es richtig dreckig und der Kapitän hat umgedreht. Es kam dann irgendwann raus, das er (sicher ist sicher) erstmal die komplette Packung der Pillen geschluckt hatte...

Soviel zu den Mißgeschicken der anderen. Und wie so oft ist bei dem ersten Mist der Alkohol im Spiel. Sollte man eventuell etwas anders handhaben auf den Booten. Ist (erfahrungsgemäß) nicht schön, wenn man hinter sich nen Typen mit geschätzt 1,5 Promille hat, der meint, er müßte Überkopfwürfe mit nem 100g-Pilker probieren...


----------



## magic feeder (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

übelst reingehämmert den haken....da kann ich gar nicht hinsehen....aua......


----------



## Boarderboy2000 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Gute Besserung erstmal ...
Ich hab eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht..
Nachts um 1e in Ulm an einem See einen Zander gefangen, den gekeschert und dann,wollte ich den Haken rausmachen,war leider ein Drilling...
Doch in dem Moment springt der Fisch hoch und der hintere Haken meines Vorfaches rammt mir in den Daumen.
So,was tun?Ein Freund hat dann solange mit einem Taschenmesser an dem Stahlvorfach rumgeschnitten, bis es nach etwa 20 min. (gefühlte 2 stunden schmerz) durch war..
dann mit etwas wasser und klarem alkohol (den wir zum glück dabeihatten...) solange herumgedoktort, bis er rauskam..

von dem her,kann ich mitfühlen#h


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Hallo und gute Besserung! Vor ein paar Jahren erlebte ich in Hvide Sande beim Heringsangeln Folgendes: Eine Frau ( wie immer sehr neugierig ) beugte sich bei meinem Nachbar, welcher gerade beim Harkenlösen war,  über seine Fischwanne. Ein Hering fiel ab, das System schnellte hoch und die gute Dame hatte einen Harken in der Nase!!! Auf Piercing angesprochen und die Kosten hierfür, naja |krach: Wir schnitten den Harken vom System ab und kniffen mit einer sehr rostigen Zange den Widerharken ab, zogen ihn zurück und desinfizierten mit Whiskey aus dem Flachmann ihres Mannes. Samstags Nasenlochstechen 50 Kronen  Gruß Shorty


----------



## Franky D (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo und gute Besserung! Vor ein paar Jahren erlebte ich in Hvide Sande beim Heringsangeln Folgendes: Eine Frau ( wie immer sehr neugierig ) beugte sich bei meinem Nachbar, welcher gerade beim Harkenlösen war, über seine Fischwanne. Ein Hering fiel ab, das System schnellte hoch und die gute Dame hatte einen Harken in der Nase!!! Auf Piercing angesprochen und die Kosten hierfür, naja |krach: Wir schnitten den Harken vom System ab und kniffen mit einer sehr rostigen Zange den Widerharken ab, zogen ihn zurück und desinfizierten mit Whiskey aus dem Flachmann ihres Mannes. Samstags Nasenlochstechen 50 Kronen  Gruß Shorty


 
mein gott eine Harke |bigeyes  in der nase s******e muss das weh getan haben


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Franky D schrieb:


> mein gott eine Harke |bigeyes  in der nase s******e muss das weh getan haben


 
Naja, wenn man (Frau) die Nase überall reinstecken muss !:q Kann das schon mal passieren ! :q :q :q


----------



## Franky D (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man (Frau) die Nase überall reinstecken muss !:q Kann das schon mal passieren ! :q :q :q


 
so schauts aus


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Neee, war ein Witz - gut das das Ding nicht ins Auge ist ! Hat man ja auch schon öfters gehört !


----------



## Franky D (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

eben kann schnell mal was schlimmeres passieren


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

GENAU ! Stell dir mal vor, das Ding haut bei einer Frau, durch die Ober- und Unterlippe |bigeyes! Und die Ladeluke iss zu !!! Das iss schlimm !#6


----------



## Franky D (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

ich glaube das ist fast egal wo du dir den haken reinhaust das ist überall unangenehm


----------



## aal60 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Ich habe 2 Geschichten, die ich zum Besten geben kann.

1. Wir waren mit dem Kutter von Timmendorf zum Dorschangeln raus. Beim ersten Stop fängt ein Anfänger einen wirklichen guten Dorsch und bekommt den Drilling nicht aus dem Maul. Dann wickelte er sich die Schnur um den Arm, hält den Dorsch mit dem Fuß fest und zieht. --- Pilker löst sich, - der Drilling schlägt durch den Mittelfinger. Unserer Petrusjünger schaut sich das Dilemma an und fällt rücklings ohnmächtig auf die Planken.

Der Kapitän wollte schon zum Krankenhaus - Ende der Angeltour. Mein Vater überredet den Skipper die Gunst  der Ohnmacht auszunutzen. Haken komplett durchgeschoben, dann abgekniffen und herausgezogen und die Wunde dann versorgt. 
Der Angeltörn war gerettet - für Alle bis auf Einen. Der saß auf der Bank und betrachtete aus den Augenwinkeln skeptischen seinen Dorsch.

2. Beim Grundangeln hatte ein Angler seine Montage ins gegen überliegende Seerosenfeld geworfen. Um den Hänger zulösen zog er mit der erhobenen Rute mit aller Kraft. - Das Vorfach riss und das 60 Gramm traf ihn platt vor die Stirn. Wie bei einem Knockout ging der Kollege zu Boden und hatte zum Glück nur eine gewaltige Platzwunde, die im Krankenhaus versorgt werden musste.

Moral von der Geschichte, - die Spannung und Federkraft der Schnurr nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Sorry für die Harke#c#c#c, aber in meiner Muttersprche wird Haken mit oo geschrieben. Regards Shorty


----------



## Der Wobbler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Harke#c#c#c, aber in meiner Muttersprche wird Haken mit oo geschrieben. Regards Shorty


 
Danke für die Info. ! Jetzt sind wir alle Schlauer und schreiben Haken richtig ! Ähhhhhhh - Muttersprache - schreibt man mit "a" bei Spraaaache ! So hab ich es gelernt !


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Respekt!


----------



## Fischfabi96 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

So, ich muss das Thema leider noch machmal aufgreifen...:c

Komme gerade vom Arzt... naja, mich hats wieder erwischt... :vik:

Unglaublich...
ich angele nun seit 10 Jahren fast täglich... nie ist was passiert und dann innerhalb von einem Halbenjahr gleich zweimal.

Diesmal wars ein Forellenhaken, den ich mir beim Fischen in meinen Heimatgewässer reingezogen habe. Naja, war aber auch diesesmal zum Glück auch wieder schön tief drinn... #q

Also, wenn euch so was auch passieren sollte, schickt mir ne PN. Ich kann euch dann sagen, wie ihr den Fragebogen von der Krankenkasse ausfüllen müsst, ist nämlich ein Sportunfall...  |supergri


----------



## sven_p (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aua! Vorsicht mit Pilkern...*

Ich teile den Schmerz mit dir, hab mir dies Jahr auch shcon nen kleinen Drilling schön mit allen 3 Schenkeln reingehauen^^
Die kleinen find ich schlimmer als die großen, hatte auch schonmal nen 300g bergmann pilker am ohr hängen

By the way:
Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Bilderthread:q:q#h#h


----------

